# Hello Dman here



## Dman1234 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi everyone, hope some of ya remember me. Havent grown in 18 months so lets see if I can still do this.
Im going to start some seeds that have been in the fridge for almost 2 years. If i havent lost my ability to grow with these I will invest in some new seeds shortly. I'm glad to be back. 
Hi Rose and THG hope you are out there.


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 9, 2016)

welcome back to growing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2016)

What up my friend. Welcome back.


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hey WH glad to see your still here, it feels good to be back.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2016)

Glad to see ya back with tha MP family . yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Locked (Nov 9, 2016)

Welcome back Dman. Hope all is well.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 9, 2016)

Welcome home. Sounds like we are in the same boat seed-wise.


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 9, 2016)

HL. Good to see your still around brosef. Things are good.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi Dman!  So nice to have you home where you belong... mojo for the grow doood.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes, us old ladies are still around.  We have missed you Dman.  Welcome back!  I would not worry about you losing your skills--I'm sure that your new grow will be stellar, like  previous grows.


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2016)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Welcome home. Sounds like we are in the same boat seed-wise.



What up Puff? Good to see you around as well. Hope all is well.


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2016)

Dman1234 said:


> HL. Good to see your still around brosef. Things are good.



I took a long time off as well and needed a bit to get the rust off.  You will be fine once you get going. It is like riding a bicycle.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2016)

What up Hammy?


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone, great to see alot of familiar names. Looking forward to getting going, Ive been ready for awhile but had no interest in fighting summer temps. Looking at my old grow journals makes me want to start seeds tonight but i found out i will be out of town for work next week so starting seeds just got delayed until next thurs/fri. Itching to get started.


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> What up Hammy?



Not much my friend. This is my busy season at work so busy with that and in my spare time digging a Survival Bunker in my back yard so I can be ready for our upcoming political name Presidency.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2016)

Should of done that long time ago. Lol


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 12, 2016)

Hamster Lewis said:


> What up Puff? Good to see you around as well. Hope all is well.



Good to see you too Hammy! All is good.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 14, 2016)

What up D?   :48:


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi everyone 
I have a tiny little box running it is barely bigger than my 400w led. I think it is 17"x34" and 4 ft tall. Here are 2 freebies that sat in my fridge for almost 18 months before i popped them. They have about 4 weeks to go. Pics show both of them with light on and then off and individual shots. Glad to see i didnt lose my ability to grow. 

View attachment 20170401_183842.jpg

View attachment 20170401_183853.jpg

View attachment 20170401_183915.jpg

View attachment 20170401_183923.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2017)

Yep, you still got it dman, those look very nice. Lots of nuggage there. woohoo.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 2, 2017)

Thx Rose.  nice to see you.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 2, 2017)

Looking Awsome! 

That is inspiring.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 5, 2017)

Yo Dman! Yo Weedhopper~


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey whats up Art. Hello Tcbud. Good to see you both still around. 

I took them out of their little box too clean them up a bit and took some pics. I am pleased with this LED light and im not use to growing in such a small area so i am happy they are doing well in there.
ignore the last pic its older.
View attachment 20170405_181057.jpg

View attachment 20170405_181132.jpg

View attachment 20170405_181014.jpg

View attachment 20170405_181312.jpg


----------

